# Hello Char Grill mod question.....I'm New to the "game"



## The Mella (Sep 14, 2018)

Just bought a new smoker, a CharGriller Outlaw, model #2137
I'm trying to extend the smoke stack with an aluminum 3inch dryer vent. Problem is my vent is 3.25 inches, and it (dryer vent)  won't fit over the insert, and too big to fit inside,  and the dryer vents at 4" are way too big.
 Can some one please explain how I can go about doing this?
Thanks in advance.....I posted earlier but it disappeared.


----------



## NYMikeD (Sep 15, 2018)

The Mello, welcome aboard the SMF train! 
As for your stack, you can buy a smoke pipe crimping tool at your local DIY box store and you might use that to get the 4” to “neck down” and fit or your can simply take a pair of Tim snips and make a few slices in the crimped end and squeeze it in there. OR you can grind out the small river on the end of the 3” and “massage” it wider to fit.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 16, 2018)

Not sure how well this would work, but I would try the 4" vent and use a oil filter tool to crimp it around your stack. Then tighten it up with an adjustable hose clamp.

Chris


----------



## NYMikeD (Sep 16, 2018)

“Not sure how well this would work, but I would try the 4" vent and use a oil filter tool to crimp it around your stack. Then tighten it up with an adjustable hose clamp.”

Guys, if your going to go through all that then just go to NAPA auto parts store (or whatever is in your neck of the woods) and purchase an exhaust band clamp. There usually aluminized steel or stainless and about 4” in diameter. They even have some that neck-down.... like 4” on one side and 3.5” on the other. Probably cost less than 10 clams


----------



## The Mella (Sep 16, 2018)

NYMikeD said:


> The Mello, welcome aboard the SMF train!
> As for your stack, you can buy a smoke pipe crimping tool at your local DIY box store and you might use that to get the 4” to “neck down” and fit or your can simply take a pair of Tim snips and make a few slices in the crimped end and squeeze it in there. OR you can grind out the small river on the end of the 3” and “massage” it wider to fit.


Thank you for your solution. I'm gonna try this option first!


----------



## kawboy (Sep 17, 2018)

To try it out you could do what I did. I rolled up a political add and inserted it in the end to extend it. Now I use a piece of cardboard from a pizza box. Now that I know it helps, I fab something better.


----------



## NYMikeD (Sep 19, 2018)

Hmmmm, maybe I am missing thin boat here. Can someone please explain to me what exactly does extending the stack do?? I have an OKhJ Highlander and I did the baffle plat mod <—- awesome as well as took an aluminum elbow to the interior of the stack to pull smoke from lower in the chamber. But is sounds like I might have misssed something here.
Thanx Mike


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 21, 2018)

NYMikeD said:


> Hmmmm, maybe I am missing thin boat here. Can someone please explain to me what exactly does extending the stack do?? I have an OKhJ Highlander and I did the baffle plat mod <—- awesome as well as took an aluminum elbow to the interior of the stack to pull smoke from lower in the chamber. But is sounds like I might have misssed something here.
> Thanx Mike










Old pic but it extends the exhaust point down so that the heat and smoke don't just run up to the lid and out. Keeps more smoke around the contents of smoker. Still very key to keep a clean fire though so it's not enveloped in thick bad smoke.


----------



## The Mella (Sep 21, 2018)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> View attachment 376612
> 
> 
> Old pic but it extends the exhaust point down so that the heat and smoke don't just run up to the lid and out. Keeps more smoke around the contents of smoker. Still very key to keep a clean fire though so it's not enveloped in thick bad smoke.


Thank you for the example and explanation.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 21, 2018)

The Mella said:


> Thank you for the example and explanation.


No problem.  Hard to see in there, but I used a hose clamp as well to keep it on the stack. You find any resolution to yours yet?


----------



## The Mella (Sep 21, 2018)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> No problem.  Hard to see in there, but I used a hose clamp as well to keep it on the stack. You find any resolution to yours yet?


Gonna work on it tomorrow (Saturday)


----------

